# Major construction next to Oceana Palms



## Bnov (Jul 30, 2016)

When I was on the marriott.com website to look at some information on Oceana Palms, I saw a notice that that said, "*Adjacent construction on land south of hotel thru late 2018. Major noise impact expected and traffic detours possible.*”  I called the front desk to get information on the start date and they said it would begin in the Sept to Oct timeframe.  We ended up changing our reservation there for late October and wanted to give a heads-up to anyone planning to go there in the next two years since there is no warning about the construction noise on the Marriott Vacation Club website.


----------



## WBP (Jul 30, 2016)

Is there some activity at the hideous condo building to the south of Ocean Pointe? The Pompano.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 30, 2016)

It doesn't sound like this has anything to do with Ocean Pointe or the pink building that separates it, only with the large lot directly adjacent to Oceana Palms.  This link should show the two properties on mapquest; click to satellite view and zoom in to focus on that lot.

Is this the project:  Singer Island 20-story twin towers ...?  The address description ("less than a mile north of Blue Heron Blvd") fits but it's not exact.  If so it's a significant project that will impact Oceana Palms not just in the short-term with construction but long-term as well with traffic, beach congestion, views from some units?

Have owners gotten any word via the GM's newsletters?


----------



## Bnov (Jul 30, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> It doesn't sound like this has anything to do with Ocean Pointe or the pink building that separates it, only with the large lot directly adjacent to Oceana Palms.  This link should show the two properties on mapquest; click to satellite view and zoom in to focus on that lot.
> 
> Is this the project:  Singer Island 20-story twin towers ...?  The address description ("less than a mile north of Blue Heron Blvd") fits but it's not exact.  If so it's a significant project that will impact Oceana Palms not just in the short-term with construction but long-term as well with traffic, beach congestion, views from some units?
> 
> Have owners gotten any word via the GM's newsletters?



Sue, the article you linked in your post features the enormous project that will be constructed next door to Oceana Palms.  The address of the project (according to this article http://www.bizjournals.com/southflo...ach-considers-beachfront-resort-hotel-on.html) is 3100 N. Ocean Drive--the address of the lot next to Oceana Palms.

I received an email from MVC about it this morning:  _Thank you for contacting us.  We are currently in the final review phase for additional information to be sent to guests and owners with reservations for the Fall/Winter of 2016.  We are working closely with the developer and city to identify the exact start date for construction, however at this time we have not received any additional information. 

As soon as we have received the final start date from the developer, I will be in contact with you again.  I understand that construction may impact your vacation and I will do my best to ensure you are informed of any new developments with regards to the Wellness Resort and Spa construction.  If you have any additional concerns or questions, please feel free to reach out to me._ 

I can't imagine a lot of people wanting to vacation next door to all the construction noise and dust.  I wonder how this will affect occupancy at Oceana Palms for the next two years (and the long-term views of the south-facing units).


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 30, 2016)

WJS said:


> Is there some activity at the hideous condo building to the south of Ocean Pointe? The Pompano.



Probably not and I doubt there will be in our lifetime. MVC reportedly tried to buy the owners out when they built Ocean Pointe but were unsuccessful. Because of the cost to build and the odd dynamics of the Palm Beach Shores city council, Marriott will likely never build there. 

That's not saying some future condo developer might eventually buy it out, tear down and rebuild but, I seriously doubt it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 30, 2016)

Bnov said:


> Sue, the article you linked in your post features the enormous project that will be constructed next door to Oceana Palms.  The address of the project (according to this article http://www.bizjournals.com/southflo...ach-considers-beachfront-resort-hotel-on.html) is 3100 N. Ocean Drive--the address of the lot next to Oceana Palms.
> 
> I received an email from MVC about it this morning:  _Thank you for contacting us.  We are currently in the final review phase for additional information to be sent to guests and owners with reservations for the Fall/Winter of 2016.  We are working closely with the developer and city to identify the exact start date for construction, however at this time we have not received any additional information.
> 
> ...



I know we won't be very interested until the heavy work is done and definitely not if we can't afford (in points) an ocean front unit.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 30, 2016)

The GM described this project at the owners meeting when I was there last November. It will be a two tower condiminium/ Spa complex. The South views will definitely be impacted, but the sunrise tower should still have good ocean views. I would recommend requesting a North view during the construction. Although there will likely be some construction noise during the week days, I doubt it will be that bad on the North side of the buildings (and no worse than other MVC timeshares where construction is occurring.). I will greatly miss the South views of the cruise ship leaving the intercoastal, but I guess this is one of the downsides of an improving real estate market in the area.

The main pool at Ocean Pointe is now closed for rennovation, so I would stay at Oceana Palms over OP at this time.


----------



## tinman (Jul 31, 2016)

*Oceana Palms construction/ views*

The construction of the two 20 story towers is real, we were at Oceana Palms in the June of this year and there was activity on the site next store on the south side. The management team at Oceana Palms gives weekly updates on as much information that they receive from the developer, don't forget this is a private developer with nothing to do with Marriott, Marriott had their chance to purchase the land and probably build two more 20 story towers and block the views. Fortunately 20 stories are now the limit in this area, according to the representative from Oceana Palms.
How do you think the owners to the North side of OP felt when Marriott started to build and complete the two towers of OP? They live there 52 weeks a year, we all only "share" the room and view for a short time.
My only thought is to go to the resort, enjoy your stay and book again for another time.  We love this resort, Chris,the manager, and his staff run a great property. 
PS--we do not work for Marriott, have been an owner for 30 +years, MR & MVCI


----------



## smsjzs (Jan 4, 2017)

Is anyone aware of the status of the construction schedule for this property? I am planning a trip there in the near future.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 4, 2017)

This came from a salesman so, take it for what it's worth. According to the salesman the contractor for that site has requested extensions on their permit 3 times with little action moving forward. She was of the opinion that the deadline for construction activity on the current permit would come and go with the developer defaulting and the permits expiring. IOW, she believes the project is dead in the water and won't be built. But, like I said, this came from a salesperson, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 5, 2017)

That is interesting. I was pretty sure that they had been working on it. The website, amrit.com, appears to be down. Keep in mind that this property was in the planning stages way way back. The early planning was done no later than 2004, so any further delays would not be surprising. They likely started selling units pre-constuction way back in 2005. There were even nightly stays auctioned off on various travel sites a decade ago.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 6, 2017)

Major construction on the lot just south of Oceana Palms is due to start during the third week of January 2017, with things going full tilt within a short period of time.

The project will consist of two 20 story buildings, and it will be a "Resort and Spa".   I do not know who is due to run the resort, but I don't believe it will be a Marriott Property.

It will be a noise (and sight) inconvenience to those guests staying at Oceana Palms during the construction....




.


----------



## Whoffner (Jan 6, 2017)

I am checking in Monday, received this e-mail today from Oceana Palms..
*Dear Owners and Guests*,

We have just been informed that full construction of a new resort and spa will commence in mid-January in the lot directly to the south of Marriott's Oceana Palms. Currently we are seeing site surveying, heavy machinery work, and demolition of the existing structure, and we expect this to continue for the next three weeks. We expect full construction to begin mid-January, with the first 3-4 months being the most impactful to our Owners and guests in terms of construction noise. During the initial phase, we understand that foundations of two 20-story buildings will be constructed. This process will cause significant noise to the areas surrounding the lot, including Marriott's Oceana Palms. You should be prepared for consistently loud noise coming from the adjacent site. Traffic detours may also be possible as trucks are entering and exiting the construction site.

While the construction is out of our control, we have taken steps to minimize the noise impact by adding additional outdoor seating to the north of the pool deck. We have also made enhancements to the north side of the property to include a 45 foot pitch and put golf course, two pool tables, two table shuffleboards, and a foosball table. In addition a new restaurant space is opening on the north side of the pool deck to allow for drinks and dining on the quieter side of the property. iHome™ products have been installed in every bedroom to provide you a selection of nature sounds or music while enjoying your villa. The new Check In Chill Out program will also allow you to check out noise cancelling headphones free of charge while you are on property. Our beach team also stands ready to serve you with complimentary beach chairs daily. Our concierge team will also have lists of offsite excursions and activities that will give you a great taste of all of the wonderful things Palm Beach County has to offer. 

We understand the impact this may have on your travel plans and we will continue to do our best to ensure your satisfaction with Marriott's Oceana Palms. Please reach out to us directly at mvwnextdoorconstruct@vacationclub.com if you have any additional questions about how this may affect your vacation.

Warm Regards,

Marriott's Oceana Palms Operations Team


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 7, 2017)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Major construction on the lot just south of Oceana Palms is due to start during the third week of January 2017, with things going full tilt within a short period of time.
> 
> The project will consist of two 20 story buildings, and it will be a "Resort and Spa".   I do not know who is due to run the resort, but I don't believe it will be a Marriott Property.
> 
> ...



No definitely not Marriott or any other normal management company. The property is called Amrit Resort and Residences. It will be a mix of wholly owned condos and hotel type suites. It's been on the verge of construction for over a decade.

Amrit.com


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, this just goes to show you that the sales people often talk without having a clue. I guess I should have kept the contact information for our saleswoman and asked her how she feels about her informed opinion vs my uninformed opinion now?


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jan 8, 2017)

Whoffner said:


> I am checking in Monday, received this e-mail today from Oceana Palms..
> *Dear Owners and Guests*,
> 
> We have just been informed that full construction of a new resort and spa will commence in mid-January in the lot directly to the south of Marriott's Oceana Palms. Currently we are seeing site surveying, heavy machinery work, and demolition of the existing structure, and we expect this to continue for the next three weeks. We expect full construction to begin mid-January, with the first 3-4 months being the most impactful to our Owners and guests in terms of construction noise. During the initial phase, we understand that foundations of two 20-story buildings will be constructed. This process will cause significant noise to the areas surrounding the lot, including Marriott's Oceana Palms. You should be prepared for consistently loud noise coming from the adjacent site. Traffic detours may also be possible as trucks are entering and exiting the construction site.
> ...


We had a week scheduled in Feb. for Oceana Palms and one at Ocean Pointe. We received this same letter, and switched so we are at Ocean Pointe both weeks. Will miss the lovely views there, but don't need all the noise of construction!


----------



## RJW (Jan 9, 2017)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> We had a week scheduled in Feb. for Oceana Palms and one at Ocean Pointe. We received this same letter, and switched so we are at Ocean Pointe both weeks. Will miss the lovely views there, but don't need all the noise of construction!


How were you able to make that switch?  Ocean Pt is always booked up at that time.  We are at Ocean Palms in March and would consider switching over to Ocean Pt because of the construction.  Our home resort is actually Ocean Pt.    Did you speak directly with a Marriott agent?


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jan 9, 2017)

RJW said:


> How were you able to make that switch?  Ocean Pt is always booked up at that time.  We are at Ocean Palms in March and would consider switching over to Ocean Pt because of the construction.  Our home resort is actually Ocean Pt.    Did you speak directly with a Marriott agent?


We did speak directly with a Marriott agent. Perhaps we got lucky at the time we called, and there happened to be a cancellation then? It is definitely difficult to get into during the Winter season because the owners are there and most have fixed weeks.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 9, 2017)

_[Deleted - ad-like posts are not allowed in the TUG public forums.]_


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 9, 2017)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> We did speak directly with a Marriott agent. Perhaps we got lucky at the time we called, and there happened to be a cancellation then? It is definitely difficult to get into during the Winter season because the owners are there and most have fixed weeks.



There are no fixed weeks at Ocean Pointe. The issue is competition from multi-week owners who are able to reserve 14 or more months in advance.


----------

